

Slip of the finger, deleted 4 years and  4,000 SMS messages. Thanks Apple. - andrewstuart
http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com/2015/04/slip-of-finger-deleted-4-years-and.html

======
michaelmcdonald
So you managed to botch a two step process that requires a slide gesture that
has the singular purpose of deleting messages, and then instinctively pressed
the large, red button that said "Delete" without thinking about it? I believe
that instead of being critical of Apple you should be critical of yourself for
being impulsive and lacking care for what you do.

~~~
FroshKiller
I'm with you. This is user error, plain and simple. At least you had a backup.
"Thanks, Apple" indeed.

